# CSV Import



## RienSte (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Hätte da folgendes Problem:

Ich muss eine CSV-Datei ("Datum";"Feld2";"Feld3";"Feld4") an eine bestehende Tabelle ("tSAPDaten") anfügen, und das per Formularbefehl, sprich Button (Quelldatei per Pfadeingabe auswählen, auf Button "Einlesen" klicken usw usf).

mfg RienSte


----------



## wincnc (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo, ich habe mal angefangen einen Import Assistent zu proggen.
Das Programm ist noch nicht fertig. Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter.


----------



## mage (4. Januar 2006)

Und was ist dabei jetzt das Problem? Ich sehe da keine direkte Frage.

Mögliche Vorgehensweise Datei zeilenweise einlesen.
Die Zeile in die Felder aufsplitten und in den entsprechenden Datentyp konvertieren.
Ein SQL Insert Statment mit den Feldern generieren und die Abfragen auf die Datenbank loslassen.
Anschließend die nächste Zeile einlesen usw.


----------



## RienSte (4. Januar 2006)

Kann man da nicht direkt (per .Funktion) auf die bereites verhandene Access-Funktion zugreifen, welche Tabellen mit CSV-Dateiinhalt füllt? (Datei => Externe Daten => Importieren usw usf)

mfg RienSte


----------



## Nirraven (4. Januar 2006)

Ja, man kann in Access über ein angelegtes Makro bei TransferText (also .csv Dateien halt) auch ein vordefinierten Importfilter bestimmen.
Ist bei mir aber schon ein wenig her.
Wenn du manuell die Datei importierst kannst du bei dem Button "weitere" die eingegebene spezifikation speichern und im Makro diese bei Spezifikationsname mit "<Spezifikationsname>" eintragen.
Dann benutzt er immer deine eingegebene spezifikation.


----------



## RienSte (4. Januar 2006)

Danke, genau sowas in der Art hab ich gesucht!

em ef ge


----------

